# NARS Red Lipsticks - Recommendations, Please? *photos*



## Andrya (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies!  I post in mac_cosmetics and eyeshadowsluts on LiveJournal (I'm joytoykid), and I've been on Specktra for ages but don't post that often!  On to my question:

I have Fire Down Below and absolutely LOVE it!  I really want to get more NARS reds, as I live in red lips and hear that they have a lot of great ones, but there are so many to choose from, I need some help!

Anything from bright to deep and dark.  I like warm reds, bricky reds, orangey reds, coppery reds, blue reds, true reds, you get the idea.  Really anything but pinky reds - I hate pinky reds!  

So, pretty please with a cherry on top recommend to me some _fabulous_ reds?  Swatches or photos of them being worn would TOTALLY make my day!  *bats eyelashes*

I'll include a FOTD in which I'm wearing Fire Down Below.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you tried their lipglosses?

Babe lipgloss is an orange red and Rose Birman is a sheer raspberry. I'll swatch them when I get a chance.

The lipstains in Indian Red and Daredevil are great as well.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 16, 2008)

moved to recs - fotd's must have products used to be in the fotd section. recommendations go in the recommendations forum..


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 16, 2008)

I LOVE NARS Flair l/s.  It's the perfect everyday red that isn't too heavy when you want a more natural look.
For more drama, I find that Shanghai Express and Scarlet Empress are both very sexy and glam.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you tried Viridiana? Jungle Red> ? Siberian Express? These colors are really red reds!Medea and Bewitched are nice laquers that are deep reds that go well atop of red-red lipsticks.
Doesn't Fire Down Below have such an incredible stain? Viridiana has a similar stain, exept it is more burdundy red than test tube blood red, and it is also a semi matte.


----------



## Andrya (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Have you tried their lipglosses?

Babe lipgloss is an orange red and Rose Birman is a sheer raspberry. I'll swatch them when I get a chance.

The lipstains in Indian Red and Daredevil are great as well._

 
Thanks!  To be honest, though, I'm not a big fan of lipglosses.  I use them every now and then, but I don't like the sticky texture and sheerness of them.  I'm totally obsessed with lipstick, on the other hand, haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 
_I LOVE NARS Flair l/s. It's the perfect everyday red that isn't too heavy when you want a more natural look.
For more drama, I find that Shanghai Express and Scarlet Empress are both very sexy and glam._

 
Flair sounds great!  I love sexy and glam, so I'm definitely curious about the others now, too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 
_Have you tried Viridiana? Jungle Red> ? Siberian Express? These colors are really red reds!Medea and Bewitched are nice laquers that are deep reds that go well atop of red-red lipsticks.
Doesn't Fire Down Below have such an incredible stain? Viridiana has a similar stain, exept it is more burdundy red than test tube blood red, and it is also a semi matte._

 
Yes, Fire Down Below is absolutely wonderful!  I really don't know where it's been all my life.  I'm getting the urge to go put it on right now, heh!

I don't own any of those, but they're all on my want-list now.  Virdinia is the one that just recently came out, yes?  They all sound so fabulous on Sephora's site.  Are the lacquers like lipglosses and are they thick/sticky?


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay this is totally not answering your question, but I just wanted to say that I LOVE FIRE DOWN BELOW!!!  Hahaha I bought it a month ago and it's so gorgeous!  And I'm obsessed with red lipstick...I have five and counting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND I've never met anyone who shared my affinity for lipstick and not lipgloss!  Everyone I know is all gloss gloss gloss but I can't get enough lipsticks.

Okay so the end.  We may have been separated at birth.  Hahaha jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I'll be paying attention to this thread so that I can see all the other fabulous Nars reds!


----------



## Ethel (Jan 19, 2008)

I would say Red Lizard, but when sheered out it's slightly pinkish. It's really not pink though when applied opaquely. It's a dark, blue red. Very dramatic and pretty.

Jungle Red is a Marilyn Red. Very 1950s. 

Heat Wave is orange red, 1940s-ish. 

Honestly, they are all HG material if you love reds. I'd start with Jungle Red and work your way through them all.


----------



## user79 (Jan 19, 2008)

Your makeup is just gorgeous in those pics!! Love it.


----------



## Andrya (Jan 22, 2008)

Ethel:  Thanks for the great recommendations!  Jungle Red and Heat Wave sound really fantastic.  They are on my list, for sure!  I'll check out Red Lizard, too.  They seem to have a lot of really wonderful colors; can't wait to try more.

MissChievous:  Thank you for the compliment!


----------

